# Hmmm...which one?(heavy pic. spam)



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

So, I've been thinking of submitting a photo for the August photo contest...I mean, I might as well right? But I'm completely clueless as to which one I should enter...any suggestions guys?(sorry about the pic. spam...I just have to many to decide on just one >.< )


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

Jiro is awesome. I love his coloring. Want him so bad
wait jiro's the one with blue streaks right?


----------



## Yurusumaji (Aug 1, 2011)

This one:


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

hermeh said:


> Jiro is awesome. I love his coloring. Want him so bad
> wait jiro's the one with blue streaks right?


Thanx XD and yes, That's correct ;-) 

@Yurusumaji- I also love this one :-D


----------



## ohhrats (Jul 30, 2011)

that one's my favorite. the one with the mirror like effect.


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

My favorite two are the first one and the last one.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Pic # 6 of Jiro, he's just so darn handsome! I adore his fins.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD I love how everybody loves Jiro :-D He's ma buddy XD

SO I guess now its a toss up between the 1st, 6th, and 7th...I'm loving the pic with Jiro because it really shows off his color and fins...but the one with Kurai flaring has so much attitude...hmmmmm....


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I love #7! What a BEAUTIFUL betta!!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD Thanks...It seems most of the vote's are on pic. 7, all I need is one more vote on it and it'll be official...


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I like them all, I think I'd go with the first or second one though. I think they look like pro quality pics. Very nice!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Can I vote again?  I'll, uh, use my cat's name. Yeah. Frankie wants to vote for Jiro. :-D


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD XD Thanks for the awesome compliment :-D ... and uh, sukura...tell Frankie he just made deciding a hundred times more difficult X. XD ;-)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:-D Darn, and he was trying to make it easier, too.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Tell frankie its okay, I love the one of Jiro too XD Its just so hard to choose between my babies...both pics. are pretty decent pics....alright...the vote is officially between Jiro and Kurai...the next three votes will determine which pic I use...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*waiting in suspense*


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the one of Jiro!! Colors are beautiful


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

:-D Alright, I'm not gonna wait for two more votes, the pic. of Jiro it is ;-) Thanks for all the help guys XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yay! He's so handsome and so unique-looking. I just love his fins.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD Thank you sakura, I think I''ve always been a little gaga over his fins my self XD , I believe one person once described his fin's as "fluffy" XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: There's something very lacy and delicate about his fins that I just love.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

the little white baby looking down or the male


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I know it isn't here but you should enter the ninja baby lol! It was so cute!
In these i like the first one if you can emphasise daddy's face a bit more with PS


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

O.O I didn't even think of the ninja baby photo...











...I'm definitely sticking with Jiro, its a good picture of my beautiful boy (with his flowing lacy fins XD) , but I'm thinking I might enter this one in next months competition, I can't believe I didn't even think of it till now :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

;-) I love that picture! Cute buggy eyes are great crowd pleasers lo!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, yes they are :-D I mean who could resist that little face XD


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the first two, and Ninja baby XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aaah, I didn't even know you had ninja baby! Definitely enter that one in next month's competition!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I like the one of Jiro, that one caught my attention. I also LOVE the ninja baby photo! That is the cutest thing!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

HAHA What a great shot!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

#2 and #6


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I like the 6th one


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

First or second one.


----------

